# Help Bike verification.



## osayek (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I'm considering buying a bike from a private seller. He says it's a 2010 caad 9 4 and he sent me some pics, but i cant find the matching bike on canandale's website. 

could someone help me verify the bike please? thanks. 

any additional info on the bike would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

This bike pictured is a 2010 caad 9 - 4, This is the bike I would have bought if I waited a year to replace my ride instead I picked up a 2009 caad 9-5, there was know 9-4 in 2009. 

How much are they asking MSRP $1800 so I'm thinking it would be wourth about $1200 - $1400. Remember no warrenty on used frames


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like a bit of a frankenbike, but I'm basing this on US spec.

The frame is a 2010 CAAD9-1 (they're all the same frame, just different paint), the fork is from 2008 (unpainted ultra with an aluminum steerer, 2009 had painted ultra, 2010 had painted premium fork with a carbon steerer). It DOES have a BB30 frame, but looks like an FSA energy crank (the stock 9-4 came with a Sram Force BB30 crank) and it looks like they're using an adaptor for a braze-on derailleur (stock is just a plain clamp setup). It also has FSA branded components (seatpost, stem, bars) that the regular bike didn't come with. However I think the ones on this bike are nicer than the stock 9-4 parts.

So yeah looks like a custom job, not a stock 9-4. Still would be a great bike if the price is right.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Good catch, Also the hadlebars and stem are not factory specked but these could be an upgrade.

George


----------



## juanj (Apr 21, 2009)

Is that a ding on the top tube, below and to the left of the "C"? Maybe it's a combination of the photo angle and the placement of the decals, but there seems to be a little bowing on the top tube; notice there seems to be more space between the tt and the cable at the midpoint of the frame than at other points.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

juanj said:


> Is that a ding on the top tube, below and to the left of the "C"? Maybe it's a combination of the photo angle and the placement of the decals, but* there seems to be a little bowing on the top tube; notice there seems to be more space between the tt and the cable at the midpoint of the frame than at other points*.


The TT isn't straight on those bikes, take a look:









But I do see what you mean about the potential ding.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> Looks like a bit of a frankenbike, but I'm basing this on US spec.
> 
> The frame is a 2010 CAAD9-1 (they're all the same frame, just different paint), the fork is from 2008 (unpainted ultra with an aluminum steerer, 2009 had painted ultra, 2010 had painted premium fork with a carbon steerer). It DOES have a BB30 frame, but looks like an FSA energy crank (the stock 9-4 came with a Sram Force BB30 crank) and it looks like they're using an adaptor for a braze-on derailleur (stock is just a plain clamp setup). It also has FSA branded components (seatpost, stem, bars) that the regular bike didn't come with. However I think the ones on this bike are nicer than the stock 9-4 parts.
> 
> So yeah looks like a custom job, not a stock 9-4. Still would be a great bike if the price is right.


Yeah, the 2010 9-4 came in black and red:
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2010/Road/Details/1243-0RA94D_0RA94C-CAAD9-4


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

The wheels look like de-stickered RS10s which was stock on 9-4. (9-1's came with Shimano RS80's I think). The tires are upgrades from stock Rubino slicks.


----------



## osayek (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the answers, even though i'm more confused now anyhow, i got the bike for $850. yes it does have a small ding, but for 850 i think it's still a good price. Its my first road bike in years and i'm sure this bike will be good enough for few years. 

i think the bike is really nice overall. the seat is a bit uncomfortable, so i may change to stock for normal use and leave the seat for the races.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Did you ask the seller how he got the ding? Was the bike crashed? What saddle do you have on it now? The pics don't show it.


----------



## osayek (Oct 1, 2010)

yes i asked. it was not crashed according to him. rolled off the trailer and fell on it's side. 

no sign of crash...though i didnt ask why he swapped the forks or if it came that way. thats my only remaining question. but one that i can live with even if i dont find out.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like you got a great deal, Ride and Enjoy

George


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I just noticed the crank is an SLK light, not an energy. Much better for you!

That's an amazing deal for the bike. Hope you love i!


----------

